# تامل في حقائق تهمنا



## Maya (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*تامل في حقائق تهمنا*

*أخوتي وأخواتي في المسيح .....

اخترت لكم هذا التأمل  .....

******************

حقائق أنت أحوج إلى إدراكها من الهواء الذي تتنفسه.... إلا أنها قد تفوتك ،  ولذا فإني أبرزها لك بصورة واضحة .... إذا أمعنت النظر فيها تستطيع أن تربح نفسك الخالدة وخلاصك الأبدي....

افترض انك وأنت تسير في طرق  حالك الظلام علمت أن ذلك الطريق  ينتهي بك إلى حفرة عميقة مهلكة، فهل تستمر في السير غير مبال ؟ 
أم تتحول عن ذلك السبيل بأسرع ما تستطيع ؟ 

فاعلم أنك وأنت في خطاياك بعيداً عن نور المسيح تسير في منحدر يؤدي بك إلى العذاب الأبدي . ولكنك رغم ذلك تسير على عجل إلى النهاية المرعبة . 
فقف قليلاً...  ربما تكون الخطوة المقبلة إلى الجحيم !!!
 خطوة تهوي بعدها إلى أعماق جهنم، بعيدا عن رحمة الله إلى الأبد !.
تأمل كيف تكون حالك، ووفر نفسك من شدة البكاء والألم والحسرة والندم .

افترض أنك وأنت تسبح في الماء شاهدت تمساحاً يسرع نحوك ....  فهل تسبح مع التمساح آمنا ؟ 

أو أنك رأيت أفعى تبتسم لك ، فهل تداعبها وتدخل يدك في فمها بين شدقيها لاهياً ؟ ! حاشاك أن تفعل ذلك ....  لكنك رغم ذلك قد تلقي بنفسك مطمئناً  و عن طيب خاطر في أحضان الخطية وبين براثن الشيطان وعلى قاب قوسين من النار الأبدية ! 

ما دمت تستعذب الخطية بأشكالها وتستسيغها ، ما دامت زخارف العالم تلهيك عن الاهتمام بنفسك....  فأنت تشرب بيدك كأس ( الموت الأبدي)  تشربها مغتبطاً ولست تدري ما قد خبأته تلك الكأس من هلاك وعذاب أبدي .

افترض أنه طُلِب منك أن تشترك في جريمة صلب ربك وأ  تقف مع من هزأوا به .
 فهل كنت ترضى ؟ ...

 أنت  لا ترضى.... .ولكنك ما دمت لم تختبر قوة صليب المسيح في خلاص نفسك
 من الخطية ، فإنك باستمرارك بخطاياك ( تشترك)  في جريمة صلب المسيح ربك .
ربما تكون قد أكرمت الصليب بفمك .... ولكن طالما أنت سالك في طريق المعاصي ، وتستهين بالخطية ، فإنك تلطخ يدك بدم يسوع المصلوب ، فتجلب على نفسك الدينونة ! .

افترض أيضاً  أنك تسير والسيف مشهور فوق رأسك مستعد بأن يهوي على عنقك في أي وقت ... أفما كنت تضطرب وتقلق، لا يهنأ لك نوم ولا تلتذ بأكل أو شرب ؟

 فأنت  طالما تستمر في السير في سبيل شرورك ولم تنل الغفران، ولم تغتسل بدم ابن الله الذي صُلب لأجلك ، فإن سيف النقمة مسلط فوق رأسك ، مستعد لأن يهوي عليك في أية لحظة !.

إذا استطعت أن تحلـّق فوق بحيرة النار والكبريت ، ونظرت إلى الخطاة يتلوون فيها من الألم والعذاب ، ونظرت دموع الهالكين ، وسمعت أنّاتهم ، أفما كنت تبادر إلى النجاة من مثل هكذا مصير ؟ 
ولكنك في الواقع تختارها بإرادتك مقراً أبدياً لك ، وذلك في استمرارك السلوك في سبيل الخطية وإعراضك عن يسوع المخلص المحب .

ها قد كشفت لك حقيقة حالك ، ويقيني بأنك لا ترضى لنفسك البقاء في تلك الحالة السيئة، كما أني على يقين تام بأن الله لا يرضى لك بتلك الحالة لأنه  (يحبك) .
أجل ... إن الرب يسوع المسيح يحبك من كل قلبه ويريد خلاص نفسك . وقد أظهر لك ذلك الحب جلياً  على الصليب ، حيث مات من أجل خطاياك التي تفوق الحصر والعد  ، وهناك صرخ قائلاً :  إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني ....
 وما كان ليقول هذا القول إلا لأنه أخذ بالنعمة مكانك كإنسان خاطئ  تحت دينونة الله وغضبه.

إن الرب يسوع " يحبك " و هاهو قريب منك جداً ...... يحمل لك في يده الخلاص والغفران وهبة الحياة الأبدية ، يقدمها لك وما عليك إلا أن تقبلها . كل ما عليك هو  أن ترتمي أمام يسوع .... معترفاً بجميع خطاياك وتائباً عنها دون رجعة ....وواثقاً في قوة دم المسيح التي تستطيع تطهيرك منها حالاً ....
تعال إلى الرب يسوع الآن كما أنت في هذه اللحظة  ..... لا تسعى في تهذيب نفسك وتصليح حالك لأنه هو يستطيع أن يخلقَ منك إنساناً جديداً طاهراً .
و احذر ....  من أن يكون مثلك مثل المتسول مع الرسام . ذلك أن الرسام أراد أن يرسم رجلا في منتهى الفقر والذل والمسكنة فرأى متسولاً يتعثّر في أسماله البالية.... فطلب منه أن يحضر في ميعاد عيّنهُ له على أن يعطيه أجراً.....
 ولكن ذلك المتسول خجل من أسماله البالية فاستعار لباساً جيداً ليحسّن به منظره ويقلل من خجله ..... ثم أتى إلى الرسام في الميعاد . فلما نظر إليه الرسام قال له : 
" أنا  لا أعرفك " .

 فأجاب الرجل :  " ألا تذكر شحاذاً فقيراً اتفقت معه على ميعاد لترسمه ".

 قال :أنا لا أذكر إلا رجلاً في ثياب بالية ...  أما أنت فلا أذكرك".

إن الرب يسوع يناديك كما أنت في حالتك السيئة ......  وما عليك إلا أن تعترف له بكل الشرور التي أنت مستعبد لها . وتدعوه ليخلصك منها قابلا إياه مخلصاً  لك فيعتقك من قيود الخطية  .
إذا فعلت ذلك من كل قلبك فان حِمل خطاياك ينطرح عن كاهلك ، ويملأ " سلام الغفران " ضميرك وقلبك المطهرين وبهذا فقط تضمن لنفسك السعادة الأبدية في الملكوت السماوي.

---------------------------

أتمنى أخوتي وأخواتي أن يكون هذا التأمل قد أعجبكم ولمس قلوبكم وقدم لكم أمثلة ومعلومات تساعدكم في الشهادة للمسيح ومساعدة البعيدين عن نور المسيح ليتعرفوا أكثر عليه ويختبروا محبته ويقبلوا  به كمخلص لحياتهم  ....*


----------



## blackguitar (31 ديسمبر 2005)

*موضوع رائع وتأملات رائعه يا مايا اهنئك*


----------

